# Norcold refrigerator N11RT not working on AC



## rocket (Jan 3, 2019)

Just purchased this Minni Winni 22R. Refrigerator works on propane, will not work on AC from shore line or generator, power board AC fuse was blown, replaced. Still did not work. Then replaced main power board still does not work. All other electric units seem to work, except DC charger for coach batteries. I think a 220V shore line was hooked up. I found a 220V male plug to a 110V female plug in the coach. NEED HELP, THANKS


----------



## C Nash (Jan 4, 2019)

The fridge will not work on ac if it dont see 12 volts so check your batteries


----------



## C Nash (Jan 4, 2019)

Hooking the addapter up does not supply 220.  It is just seperate 110.  There are fuse on the converter that may be blown.  If the adapter is a 220 adapter someone may have tried to hook up to 220.  If so you got problems.  Will interior lights work when not hooked to shore power?  Check for gfi plug tripped this will also keep refrigerator from working on most


----------



## rocket (Jan 4, 2019)

C Nash said:


> Hooking the addapter up does not supply 220.  It is just seperate 110.  There are fuse on the converter that may be blown.  If the adapter is a 220 adapter someone may have tried to hook up to 220.  If so you got problems.  Will interior lights work when not hooked to shore power?  Check for gfi plug tripped this will also keep refrigerator from working on most




Chelse Thank You for your reply, looking at the way the plug is wired I would guess it was hook up to 220. Yes lights work on shore power. Batteries are at 11v, now on charger. Coach Charger is not working, have not found any other fuses blown. Hope when batteries are charged refrig will work.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 4, 2019)

Did you check your GFI


----------



## rocket (Jan 4, 2019)

C Nash said:


> Did you check your GFI[/QUOTE ]
> 
> Yes GFI was not tripped. After charging batteries frig still will not start.
> 
> Turning switch to auto shore line plugged in I get 3 flashing lights


----------



## C Nash (Jan 4, 2019)

Do a google search on norcold refrigerator blinking 3 flash code.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 4, 2019)

The 3 flashes indicate a bad ac heater problem


----------



## rocket (Jan 5, 2019)

C Nash said:


> The 3 flashes indicate a bad ac heater problem



Chelse, I appreciate all your help. I think we are closing in on my problem. Would my thinking be correct with a AC heater problem. It could be the heater that heats the gas and or the board that controls the AC heater. Would a good test be, see if I have AC power at the heater?


----------



## C Nash (Jan 5, 2019)

I would check for voltage at the element but first start at the plug where the refrigerator plugs to ac to be sure you have voltage there


----------



## rocket (Jan 7, 2019)

C Nash said:


> I would check for voltage at the element but first start at the plug where the refrigerator plugs to ac to be sure you have voltage there



Chelse, Its been rain and cold, so I have not worked on my problem. Today, checked and have voltage at refrigerator plug. No voltage at wires that I think go to heater. I only have wire 2 diagrams, they do not cover the complete refrigerator wiring. There is a small board on the front of refrigerator, it has two switches, temp and mode, Wonder if it controls the heater. I may be getting close to the point that I will have to take it to a shop. Don't have a lot of faith in them, they will probable just keep changing parts tell they get to work.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 8, 2019)

Can you check voltage at the heat element?  Cant remember how expensive the heat element is but may be worth just trying one.  If i can get hold of my son he may be able to tell something on this.  Having a hard time now with this old mind rememering


----------



## rocket (Jan 9, 2019)

I can relate to old minds, it seems like there is not much left of mine. 

There are two wires from the main board that I think go to the heater, Have shore line plugged in and refrigerator switch on auto. I see no voltage from these wires. There is a sheet metal housing that has the burner in it, two wires go to the igniter. two more wires go to this housing and I believe the are for the heater.


----------

